# First powder board!



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Okay, so this is going to be my second serious season, my sister is going to get me a board for christmas + my birthday. This will be my first powder board as I don't realistically see that much powder living in S. California and don't travel much. I plan to see at the very least 4-5 powder days this season, and I am planning a trip to Japan next year. 

I'm 6ft, 220lbs, size 10.5 boots. Home mountain: big bear, plan on ski bumming powder days at Mammoth.
current boards: NS type 2 160, and rome reverb rocker 160

Should I get one of those short and fat powder decks or something more traditional?

Should I forgo the above and get a charger that can work in powder? i.e. a Flight attendant 

short and fat: yes optimistic, 420 powder hull, ride warpig, jones hovercraft

normal: capita charlie slasher or warpspeed, yes PYL, NS 25/swift, 167 flight attendant, landlord, PYL

charger: 162w flight attendant, capita mercury or warpseed, jones flagship

I'm probably missing a couple in my list.. and a lot of the boards probably overlap categories. 

have at it!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Dupraz D1.

Order it directly from France. You've been on here long enough to know the love for that board! With your stats get the 6.0 or maybe the 5.5+ (you can email the guy - Serge, I believe - and he can help choose which board) and you have a serious powder/big mountain board that still rips the piste. Between that board and your Type Two you essentially have it all covered. Plus it's just a cool board to have and it would make a special gift from your sister!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Dupraz D1.
> 
> Order it directly from France. You've been on here long enough to know the love for that board! With your stats get the 6.0 or maybe the 5.5+ (you can email the guy - Serge, I believe - and he can help choose which board) and you have a serious powder/big mountain board that still rips the piste. Between that board and your Type Two you essentially have it all covered. Plus it's just a cool board to have and it would make a special gift from your sister!


can't go over $600. I would love to try a 6' but I did hate the 5'5+ (I admit I didn't give it a better chance.) on hardpack and slush. that board kills my legs on long lifts, I can only imagine how heavy the 6' would be, but it's probably worth it more than the 5'5. I've written this multiple times, but I've never been so scared getting off the lift before riding a dupraz. shit goes fast 1 footed.

and that's probably the only board that can't be bought on a discount.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

When you get into powder, how do you like to ride it? 

Given you don't get many powder days, I'd vote for something more versatile, the FA, PYL, Optimistic, Lago Open Road, War Pig, Super 8, Dupraz etc.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So picking between freeride, pow, and short fat is tough. They're all multi condition versatile in their own way. And your size plays a factor as well. 

All three styles will crush pow. 

Freeride boards like the Flagship are gonna be better suited to open steeper terrain or crappy variable conditions. 
Pow boards are always gonna float and ride super surfy on harder pack stuff but typically get bucked around a bit in variable conditions. 
Short fats are surfy, still floaty, and most can rip groomers. There's little board there so some are a little skippy in variable terrain and overall short fats are just ridden differently than traditional boards. It's a feel thing. 

Freeride styles to look at: 165? Flight Attendant, 164 Flagship, 164? Flow Maverick, or a 167 Ride Timeless.

Pow boards: 160 Flow Darwin, Nitro Quiver 164, Burton Fish, Arbor Shreddy or Cosa, Capita Charlie, Jones Hover, Salomon Sick Stick. 

Short fats: Ride Warpig Large, Yes 420, Rome Powder St, K2 Cool Bean 150, Salomon Derby. 

Some inbetweeners are the Salomon Super 8, Ride Timeless in a 62, K2 Ultradream, Ride Alter Ego, Yes PYL, Rome Sawtooth, or a Flow Solitude. 

My personal pick, well I have a Timeless, want a Warpig, have a big Fish, and wish I had an Ego.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

With the Type Two, though, he doesn't need to be too versatile because that one already covers a broad range of conditions. Whatever you get I'd make sure it is a substantially different ride so either a really solid charging board like a Flagship or a dedicated pow board like a hovercraft, warpig, or some swallowtail.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

It really depends on how you like to ride. If you are mostly on groomers, trees, blacks, powder. I'd say optimistic. If you are more into the park, including trees, blacks, powder. I'd go w/ the Warpig. The Warpig doesn't have the stiffness of the Optimistic. Which is why I went w/ the Opti (I have no desire for park). Just my opinion based on those two.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> When you get into powder, how do you like to ride it?
> 
> Given you don't get many powder days, I'd vote for something more versatile, the FA, PYL, Optimistic, Lago Open Road, War Pig, Super 8, Dupraz etc.


truthfully, I have NO IDEA. only pow I got last year were side stashes and the trees. so I was going slow as shit with my rome trying not to hit trees and fallen logs. it felt glorious and I'm eager to have a full pow run. this year I'm going to be driving 6hrs(x2) just to hit it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I dunno man, it's the Japan trip that's the kicker. If Japow was definitely in my future I think I'd be treating myself to something special. Mig's Hammerhead and Lifer are on budget and those things look fucking sweet.


----------



## whitelinesman (Jun 30, 2016)

jae said:


> Okay, so this is going to be my second serious season, my sister is going to get me a board for christmas + my birthday. This will be my first powder board as I don't realistically see that much powder living in S. California and don't travel much. I plan to see at the very least 4-5 powder days this season, and I am planning a trip to Japan next year.


For a versatile, excellent pow board, that still rides more than fine on groomers, I would personally recommend a Burton Fish 161. I have ridden various versions of this board from 156 - 161 over the past 10 years and I love them. Camber, flat rockers ya de ya, its just a fun board to ride.

I rode a 4/20 last year, wasnt too in to it, maybe I didnt give it enough time.

Thats my 2c, for whats it worth, i'm 210lbs, 6ft, 36, normal length board would be something in the 160-165 range.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

whitelinesman said:


> For a versatile, excellent pow board, that still rides more than fine on groomers, I would personally recommend a Burton Fish 161. I have ridden various versions of this board from 156 - 161 over the past 10 years and I love them. Camber, flat rockers ya de ya, its just a fun board to ride.
> 
> I rode a 4/20 last year, wasnt too in to it, maybe I didnt give it enough time.
> 
> Thats my 2c, for whats it worth, i'm 210lbs, 6ft, 36, normal length board would be something in the 160-165 range.


Stop w/ the Burton Fish. It always get's brought up. It doesn't compare to some of these newer boards.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

No one has mentioned the Burton Skeleton Key. I wonder if anyone on this forum has ridden it yet.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

MMSlasher said:


> No one has mentioned the Burton Skeleton Key. I wonder if anyone on this forum has ridden it yet.


Probably not big enough for Jae. Add a 163 Gate Keeper to the list though, a bit more powder focused than the FA, but will still kill groomers.


----------



## whitelinesman (Jun 30, 2016)

phillyphan said:


> Stop w/ the Burton Fish. It always get's brought up. It doesn't compare to some of these newer boards.


Says you buddy. You give your opinion, and i'll give mine. I love that board. I was able to compare it directly to the 4/20, riding one a day after the other, in Niseko, this February, in good pow and that's my opinion. Completely different powder shapes. You might like taking it up the back end, I might not, but I'm not gonna say you're wrong, maybe just bent.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm 6'4" 220lbs 11 size foot, I don't like the 420 on anything but deep snow it sucks for resort riding and when its chopped up i've never been bucked around so much in my life. I had the 148 and 152. I'm about to get a 20/20 in a trade tomorrow but I assume I won't like it either, I think the powder hull 420 might be sweet though. Another couple fun boards in pow are the spring break slush slasher, nitro nuat, nitro cannon, and nitro pow. Also springbreak line is sick the powder wolf is rad I have treehunter but want the wolf. You can get a last powder pill for about 500 bucks they are sick.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Did you give up on Kazu?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

whitelinesman said:


> Says you buddy. You give your opinion, and i'll give mine. I love that board. I was able to compare it directly to the 4/20, riding one a day after the other, in Niseko, this February, in good pow and that's my opinion. Completely different powder shapes. You might like taking it up the back end, I might not, but I'm not gonna say you're wrong, maybe just bent.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think you should try to demo as many as you can, to see what works for you best. You are looking at a very broad range of shapes, and it will be next to impossible to pick the right gem based solely on reviews and recommendations. May be narrow down to a handful of candidates, but then you gotta ride them. 

May be ask for a gift certificate from your sister so you can pick your stick at your own pace and buy later? Your type two will hold you over fine until you find its perfect stable mate.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Did you give up on Kazu?


completely, that and the SK, damn tiny folk get all the good boards. probably excellent groomer boards though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Go big, not small.

You already have a type 2, it handles a lot of varied conditions.

But it doesn't truly slay powder.
Some of you might think it does?

You guys, haha, don't have a clue.:dry:


Super fast & powder slaying, aren't the type 2's speciality.

So go bigger.
That covers the speed aspect.


& there's something to be said about riding 
ON TOP OF THE POWDER.

Rather than riding in the powder.

Until you've ridden something big & stopped somewhere in the middle of a deep pow run.

When you stop, you stay on top of the snow.

Everyone else with a tiny pow board, will sink when they stop.

When you're all standing there & you notice yourself standing 2 feet higher than everyone else.

You'll know what I'm talking about.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jae said:


> truthfully, I have NO IDEA. only pow I got last year were side stashes and the trees. so I was going slow as shit with my rome trying not to hit trees and fallen logs. it felt glorious and I'm eager to have a full pow run. this year I'm going to be driving 6hrs(x2) just to hit it.



2nd season, hardly pow experience, slow in trees? 
Scratch the Flagship from your list. Get something which turns easier at slow speed so you can build up confidence and have a good experience. You seem to like the look of the Flag as you often mention it, but spare it for later seasons when you collected bit more experience. At this stage, I doubt you'd like it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jae said:


> completely, that and the SK, damn tiny folk get all the good boards. probably excellent groomer boards though.


Hammerhead comes in 171 & 181. Mig's a lump himself so I doubt he had midgets on his mind when making snowboards (maybe the porno kind but I don't think that's relevant here).


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

What TT is saying above me applies to North America, buuuut...

In my experience a big old pow deck isn't what you want in Japan. Depends how much time you plan on spending there I guess. But you wanna be as nimble as possible - change directions real quick and swing through trees and bounce off and over stuff rather than open up big surfy turns like you would wanna do most places in North America. You also have to deal with a lot of groomers and traversing across stuff to get to the goods so you want a board that doesn't become a chore to get around on. Unless it's puking all day the best runs are tracked out by lunch at which point you don't need to worry so much about floating, just charging.

I really wanna try a Warpig in Japan this time and if I find one I'll probably buy it. Of all the short fat boards it seems like the one to pick. Although you're just off the end of the weight recommendation for the large so I dunno. I haven't read all the sizing charts for your other considerations but basically what I'm saying is if you get the choice between a shorter board that works well, and a longer board that works well, lean towards the shorter one. Not as extreme as a 420. But somewhere down that spectrum like the hovercraft or something where the shape assists more than just pure length.

Note: I'm only like 150 lbs so it's possible that my preference of what works good isn't what works good for you and vice versa.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

neni said:


> 2nd season, hardly pow experience, slow in trees?
> Scratch the Flagship from your list. Get something which turns easier at slow speed so you can build up confidence and have a good experience. You seem to like the look of the Flag as you often mention it, but spare it for later seasons when you collected bit more experience. At this stage, I doubt you'd like it.


haha, nah, if you saw my trees you'd understand. basically my home mountain is in between a real mountain and a hill. the tree sections isn't really meant to be dipped in, but I do anyways. literally fallen trees, 3ft rocks and stumps everywhere. if you try going fast and hard in there you can seriously get injured. Am I ready for a flag? the hell if I know. you're probably right and the flag is actually lower/last on my list. It is a good board for mammoth though.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> 2nd season, hardly pow experience, slow in trees?
> Scratch the Flagship from your list. Get something which turns easier at slow speed so you can build up confidence and have a good experience. You seem to like the look of the Flag as you often mention it, but spare it for later seasons when you collected bit more experience. At this stage, I doubt you'd like it.


This is good advice. Also, I weigh the same as you and the 162 Flight Attendant can feel big at times. Try to find the happy medium in sizes. I would recommend staying between 162-165, unless you got something like the Lib Birdman, then you size up. If you want true powder and very agile, stick with mostly rocker, maybe flat to rocker. I wouldn't suggest a short fat board for you, especially due to the fact that you have limited experience and when you get to the powder, you'll want something you don't have to "learn" how to ride in deep pow.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> This is good advice. Also, I weigh the same as you and the 162 Flight Attendant can feel big at times. Try to find the happy medium in sizes. I would recommend staying between 162-165, unless you got something like the Lib Birdman, then you size up. If you want true powder and very agile, stick with mostly rocker, maybe flat to rocker. I wouldn't suggest a short fat board for you, especially due to the fact that you have limited experience and when you get to the powder, you'll want something you don't have to "learn" how to ride in deep pow.


?? you mean where I have to ride backfoot heavy and transfer power with my back foot? I can ride almost all profiles, trad camber, CRC, RCR, flat, S-rocker. I haven't ridden full rocker yet I came back after that craze died.. I may only have 1 season under my belt, but I've been riding since I was 12 and learned on a 80's heavy as shit traditional camber board that transferred good fundamentals on to the rest of my riding. while I admit that it's probably a hassle to learn, I am a fast learner when it comes to riding. just slow as shit when it comes to park. 

what sticks would you recommend would be good for a pow noob?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jae said:


> ?? you mean where I have to ride backfoot heavy and transfer power with my back foot? I can ride almost all profiles, trad camber, CRC, RCR, flat, S-rocker. I haven't ridden full rocker yet I came back after that craze died.. I may only have 1 season under my belt, but I've been riding since I was 12 and learned on a 80's heavy as shit traditional camber board that transferred good fundamentals on to the rest of my riding. while I admit that it's probably a hassle to learn, I am a fast learner when it comes to riding. just slow as shit when it comes to park.
> 
> what sticks would you recommend would be good for a pow noob?


My comment wasn't meant to take away from your skill by any means. I just know going from a big bear weekend warrior to living twenty minutes from bachelor, that riding powder efficiently, especially in trees and tight spots, that having a maneuverable board is ideal. I'm no board specialist but knowing you're identical to me size wise, the things that benefited me most was a bigger board, mostly rocker, a board with nose and tail and stiff bindings.

I grew up in San Clemente so everything related to snowboarding is completely surf influenced. So I slash features, put a lot of weight into my carves, get heavy on my back foot at times. Every line in powder is one long wave for me. I like a board that will let me surf. Here's me the other day in some deep stuff. https://youtu.be/W0fPwdXPQmQ
You'll see the last heel side carve I put all my weight into the turn but immediately transfer to my toe edge to get. This is on my FA of all boards. The thing I like about it is that I know I won't ever wash out when I weight the tail like I do. Knowing mammoth, you'll want a board that will respond in tight spots and excel in open areas. Also as it gets tracked out, getting to various stashes, you will encounter chopped and packed pow which you'll want something to dampen the bumps out a bit. A true "japow" powder board is not what I would suggest for the occasional BB pow day or Mammoth pow day though. I like boards that fall into the category between AM/Freeride and true powder specific.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> My comment wasn't meant to take away from your skill by any means. I just know going from a big bear weekend warrior to living twenty minutes from bachelor, that riding powder efficiently, especially in trees and tight spots, that having a maneuverable board is ideal. I'm no board specialist but knowing you're identical to me size wise, the things that benefited me most was a bigger board, mostly rocker, a board with nose and tail and stiff bindings.


sorry if that came out aggressive, didn't mean it to be, was just trying to explain where I was coming from. I am still a weekend warrior kook who still has lots of room to improve, but I am/was/still genuinely curious as to what board you would recommend, seems like you don't like the FA much for pow? as I was leaning towards that.

Edit* "ugh" at the end of that clip was right!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Not to hijack the thread, but I was curious what kind of pow board is the least physically exhausting to ride? One of my work buddies has cardio that is currently pretty bad (but improving), he's a little overweight (he and his wife had a kid last year so it's understandable) and he's a soon-to-be-ex smoker. Are the swallow tails the least draining on the legs (and lungs?). I managed to convince him and his wife to head up with me and my gf and now he's looking at pow boards. His skill level is pretty high - he went to college in Colorado and boarded a ton, but that was a decade ago. I think the bigger issue is his fitness level...

My gut says that I should point him towards an oversized board but then that might be heavier to really move it around too... any thoughts?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

make your own thread asshole! but swallows would probably be a bit easier as there's less back leg burn.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> make your own thread asshole! but swallows would probably be a bit easier as there's less back leg burn.


WHy make a new thread when there's a perfectly good one right here? Waste not, want not 0

So what's a good damp (for when it gets choppy/cruddy) swallowtail that can hold a decent edge on a groomed run in between hitting the bowls in mammoth?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jae said:


> sorry if that came out aggressive, didn't mean it to be, was just trying to explain where I was coming from. I am still a weekend warrior kook who still has lots of room to improve, but I am/was/still genuinely curious as to what board you would recommend, seems like you don't like the FA much for pow? as I was leaning towards that.
> 
> Edit* "ugh" at the end of that clip was right!


I love the FA in all conditions, but when it gets deep I ride my swallow tail. I literally have one board from every type of camber. Riding different shapes just makes you an all around better rider. For being a full camber board, it's pretty versatile in all conditions.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

dave785 said:


> WHy make a new thread when there's a perfectly good one right here? Waste not, want not 0
> 
> So what's a good damp (for when it gets choppy/cruddy) swallowtail that can hold a decent edge on a groomed run in between hitting the bowls in mammoth?


On Sale Burton Cloudsplitter Snowboard up to 45% off


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

tell the guy to do yoga. and weightless squats while he's smoking. that helped me.. lol


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

jae said:


> sorry if that came out aggressive, didn't mean it to be, was just trying to explain where I was coming from. I am still a weekend warrior kook who still has lots of room to improve, but I am/was/still genuinely curious as to what board you would recommend, seems like you don't like the FA much for pow? as I was leaning towards that.
> 
> Edit* "ugh" at the end of that clip was right!


I'm a different size, about 160lbs, but last season had an experience with a 156 FA nosediving into some heavy-ish powder ready to eat shit but that scoop nose just bounced me back up saving me from a slam, and I literally had all of my weight on the front foot. Lighter angel fart powder down steeps or not so steeps it worked very well too (no sour back leg) on even 5 mile powder runs (yeah, we got those in the French alps last season). Did not miss a swallowtail or a short pow stick once, except maybe in tight trees when you're planning on doing that the whole day due to poor visibility. So can vounch for its floatiness, but the 156 felt a bit short on groomers, so I have a 159 for next season.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

MMSlasher said:


> No one has mentioned the Burton Skeleton Key. I wonder if anyone on this forum has ridden it yet.


There were a few prototypes floating around niseko last year. It is basically a slightly more mellow version of the Con Artist XX - longer sidecut, a bit softer, and generally just more conventional/mainstream.
Nothing special but a fun deck.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

I've owned or own a bunch of these decks on the list - Hovy, FA, Flag, PYL and a few of the others(been riding since 2000) -- I have also had other powder oriented decks - con artist , shreddy krueger, rome notch, supermodel x, malolo.

Would choose the b fish if I had to choose one, especially if you're a new pow guy/rider.

--- always have one in the quiver and break it out on days 6+

It's one of the most fun, surfy pow decks you can own...unsinkable, slays tight trees and is easy to ride with a nice mid flex. its especially good on low angle pow where others bog down.

The old version that was camber with S rocker is better on hardpack when the pow is tracked but I have the current flat fish(shark from last year)and its so much fun slashing around on groomers.

Fish is just a classic deck that makes riding deep snow effortless -- and it's an investment as you'll have it for years.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The birdman is a pretty easy board to ride.

All this talk about big boards being to hard to throw around makes me laugh.

The difference is really quite minimal.
Your not on a Tanker 200!!!

This past weekend it was sooo deep, my D+ wasn't cutting it.

The alpine wasn't open, so there wasn't enough steeps.

had to lean back a tonne just because the snow was so deep.

Not because the front end was sinking, because the whole board was under, up to my knees.

Creating lots of drag.
Made it super hard to turn or even build up some speed.

It was literally over my head deep, totally bottomless.

Fish aren't that good in snow that deep.

After the second day, I needed something better.

Found a birdman 170 HP on craigslist.
$300 for a ridden once HP ain't too bad.
Even better if you're a ******.
So I posted it up on Facebook.
Within minutes someone wanted me to get it for them.

It was so much easier to manage than the D+

Trying to turn the D+ while the WHOLE thing was under a foot & half of powder, not easy.

Birdman with its full rocker was much easier to turn.

Small boards like the fish are only good up to the 2 foot deep mark.

Deeper than that & you are buried past your knees.
It's insanely hard to turn a board that's 2 feet below the surface


TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I just got my first powder board, a 161 '12 Barracuda, near perfect condition. Can't wait to rip it....


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

BFBF said:


> I've owned or own a bunch of these decks on the list - Hovy, FA, Flag, PYL and a few of the others(been riding since 2000) -- I have also had other powder oriented decks - con artist , shreddy krueger, rome notch, supermodel x, malolo.
> 
> Would choose the b fish if I had to choose one, especially if you're a new pow guy/rider.
> 
> ...


Would you mind giving your weight? If I am not mistaken, Jae is outside the weight limits by about 15lbs for the fish.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

MMSlasher said:


> Would you mind giving your weight? If I am not mistaken, Jae is outside the weight limits by about 15lbs for the fish.


story of my life..


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

salomon powder snake/sick stick is very easy to ride. Flat camber stability, gentle rise, slight taper, twinish, with lots of dampening.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

MMSlasher said:


> Would you mind giving your weight? If I am not mistaken, Jae is outside the weight limits by about 15lbs for the fish.


This is a great thread because everyone gets super stoked on pow decks..

I'm around 190-195lbs 6'1-- been closer to 200lbs depending on how much I'm meatheading at the gym.

My current fish is a 161 but I had a fish ltd 160


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

redlude97 said:


> salomon powder snake/sick stick is very easy to ride. Flat camber stability, gentle rise, slight taper, twinish, with lots of dampening.


From Salomon the Super 8 is a much better pick. Backseat camber and long flat nose, wide chasis but just right torsionally that you don't feel it. For powder I'd definitely rate it above the Flight Attendant, there's just so much surface area I couldn't sink it in all the flat spots I've taken it in, and there's a lot at sunshine. Stashes no one touches because they're worried they'll get stuck. Bomb fast into them and carry a bit of speed, lay some squiggleys, cruise out back to the groomer. 

When I'm home ill put up a pic for comparison, the wide FA would probably be too much board to handle at lower speeds and on hardpack.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Phedder said:


> From Salomon the Super 8 is a much better pick. Backseat camber and long flat nose, wide chasis but just right torsionally that you don't feel it. For powder I'd definitely rate it above the Flight Attendant, there's just so much surface area I couldn't sink it in all the flat spots I've taken it in, and there's a lot at sunshine. Stashes no one touches because they're worried they'll get stuck. Bomb fast into them and carry a bit of speed, lay some squiggleys, cruise out back to the groomer.
> 
> When I'm home ill put up a pic for comparison, the wide FA would probably be too much board to handle at lower speeds and on hardpack.


I just remembered years back I had a sick stick 163 --- that's also a damn good choice

Good luck!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Phedder said:


> From Salomon the Super 8 is a much better pick. Backseat camber and long flat nose, wide chasis but just right torsionally that you don't feel it. For powder I'd definitely rate it above the Flight Attendant, there's just so much surface area I couldn't sink it in all the flat spots I've taken it in, and there's a lot at sunshine. Stashes no one touches because they're worried they'll get stuck. Bomb fast into them and carry a bit of speed, lay some squiggleys, cruise out back to the groomer.
> 
> When I'm home ill put up a pic for comparison, the wide FA would probably be too much board to handle at lower speeds and on hardpack.


For sure the super 8 is a better powder board, but in terms of easy riding the sick stick IMO is easier to ride with its narrower waist width. I was addressing this post btw, should have quoted it initially. You can play with flex to minimize the feel of width(ala the derby) but its still there when compared to a narrow board. FWIW I haven't ridden the powder 8, and only the previous iteration of the sick stick and derby so basing it on those.


> Not to hijack the thread, but I was curious what kind of pow board is the least physically exhausting to ride? One of my work buddies has cardio that is currently pretty bad (but improving), he's a little overweight (he and his wife had a kid last year so it's understandable) and he's a soon-to-be-ex smoker. Are the swallow tails the least draining on the legs (and lungs?). I managed to convince him and his wife to head up with me and my gf and now he's looking at pow boards. His skill level is pretty high - he went to college in Colorado and boarded a ton, but that was a decade ago. I think the bigger issue is his fitness level...
> 
> My gut says that I should point him towards an oversized board but then that might be heavier to really move it around too... any thoughts?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> From Salomon the Super 8 is a much better pick. Backseat camber and long flat nose, wide chasis but just right torsionally that you don't feel it. For powder I'd definitely rate it above the Flight Attendant, there's just so much surface area I couldn't sink it in all the flat spots I've taken it in, and there's a lot at sunshine. Stashes no one touches because they're worried they'll get stuck. Bomb fast into them and carry a bit of speed, lay some squiggleys, cruise out back to the groomer.
> 
> When I'm home ill put up a pic for comparison, the wide FA would probably be too much board to handle at lower speeds and on hardpack.


I was thinking the same about the 162w. and the 168 seems like too much board. 162 normal not ideal for pow + groomer free riding though right? a 165 flight attendant would be perfect too bad they don't make it. Gatekeeper I'm assuming would be too soft, but it might be the best option. 

salomon super8 looks nice, but I do like camber passing my lead foot.. do you notice a difference with backseat camber on groomers? and if it was a tad stiffer.. 

PYL 165 looks good but sounds too stiff?

edit* I feel like I'm goldilocks.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jae said:


> PYL 165 looks good but sounds too stiff?


No. I'm 195 and my (older stiffer) 161 isn't even close to being too stiff - I'd happily size up especially if I saw more powder. Just don't skip leg day.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

jae said:


> I was thinking the same about the 162w. and the 168 seems like too much board. 162 normal not ideal for pow + groomer free riding though right? a 165 flight attendant would be perfect too bad they don't make it. Gatekeeper I'm assuming would be too soft, but it might be the best option.
> 
> salomon super8 looks nice, but I do like camber passing my lead foot.. do you notice a difference with backseat camber on groomers? and if it was a tad stiffer..
> 
> ...


This is why I haven't bought a Flight Attendant. If they have 165, boom, purchased. I already have a 162 BillyGoat which is tons of fun, a 161 CRC Lando Pheonix, and a 154 R Box Scratcher. All great boards for their different purposes and rocker profiles. I don't need anymore 161/2's. I don't want to go smaller either. Anyways, it's a shame, because people seem to love the FA and I love this years design. I keep all my boards for wall art, once they are no longer needed as a rock board and want to add this one to the collection.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

jae said:


> I was thinking the same about the 162w. and the 168 seems like too much board. 162 normal not ideal for pow + groomer free riding though right? a 165 flight attendant would be perfect too bad they don't make it. Gatekeeper I'm assuming would be too soft, but it might be the best option.
> 
> salomon super8 looks nice, but I do like camber passing my lead foot.. do you notice a difference with backseat camber on groomers? and if it was a tad stiffer..
> 
> ...


Do it! I wash out occasionally with my FA. Would like to see if the claims about the underbite thing in the PYL hold true and it would lock in a bit better. The pop from the FA though... Ollie town.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> I dunno man, it's the Japan trip that's the kicker. If Japow was definitely in my future I think I'd be treating myself to something special. Mig's Hammerhead and Lifer are on budget and those things look fucking sweet.


I second this, wholeheartedly. You will not get more bang for your buck than a Fullbag. I would suggest the Hammerhead 181, but you can roll with the 171 too, if you're scared of length (don't be - more nose = more float...plus, you're a big guy, you should be able to muscle that shit around easily)

I am pretty well bang on for your height and weight (I'm 5'11 and presently 225 lbs), and I am in love with my Fullbag Hammerhead 181. The thing is a blast and rides WAY shorter than you would think. I also have a Type Two (mine's a 161 X), and I would can switch from that to my Hammerhead without feeling like I'm stepping out of a Miata and into a cube van. It has a really tight sidecut through the nose, so it turns in fast - much faster than my A-Frame 167w despite being much longer and having much more effective edge. Mig's geometry is really killer. I can't recommend it enough, and your dollar goes so far up here - you'll probably never find a better deal.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jae said:


> I was thinking the same about the 162w. and the 168 seems like too much board. 162 normal not ideal for pow + groomer free riding though right? a 165 flight attendant would be perfect too bad they don't make it. Gatekeeper I'm assuming would be too soft, but it might be the best option.
> 
> salomon super8 looks nice, but I do like camber passing my lead foot.. do you notice a difference with backseat camber on groomers? and if it was a tad stiffer..
> 
> PYL 165 looks good but sounds too stiff?


Honestly I'd say the 162 FA is the board for you, *if* you weren't looking at Japan. We had a 40cm dump in NZ of the lightest, driest powder our head patroller had seen in over 10 years (They do some kind of density measurement) I've never been but those that have were comparing it to Japow, and even set all the way back I just couldn't float on the FA if it wasn't steep, the steep upkick on the nose means it ploughs the snow rather than planes on it when you don't have the speed behind you. I don't think the Gatekeeper would be too soft, any chance of Burton demos for you? It's wider with more set back so it'll be more low angle pow friendly. 

The backseat camber is great, it's not as good on groomers as the FA but it's not supposed to be, I certainly don't feel let down by it. When unweighted the camber extends past the front binding, when weighted the nose lifts from about 2 inches in front of the binding. Once it's on edge it engages the full contact length just fine. The profile and flex pattern works really well together, it's definitely more 'surfy' than the FA but the tail holds through every carve I've put it through so far, you can really drive it off the back foot. There's 8 carbon stringers through the tail :grin: To pull some numbers out of my ass, if the FA is a 7 flex and the Super 8 a 6, the breakdown nose-middle-tail would be FA 6.5-7-7.5 whereas the Super 8 would go 5-6-7 if that makes sense? The softer and more drawn out nose helps it plane really, really well but the tail's definitely there for you to lay carves, boost from, or land drops. 

The PYL has been a board I've always wanted to try, so like Elektropow said get one and let us know! I think it's a better fit than the FA, probably not quite as good in pow as the Super 8 would be, but better on the groomers and for balls out charging. And then of course Migs boards would just destroy everything in front of them hah. 

Here's a few pics I snapped anyway - 1&2 profile shots, the Super 8 actually has more camber between the middle and rear binding. 3&4 show the width/surface area difference, that's with the heel edges lined up. 5&6 are nose shots with me weighting the board down.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Want a 164 Rome Notch Swallowtail? I'll sell you one. For a price that would leave you plenty extra for a second board. Get the big powder gun, then get you a short fatty and have two pow sticks!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

You really have to decide if you want a nearly pure pow stick or something more versatile. The FA would be a fun board, but I don't think it complements your TT all that well. On the spectrum of play --> piste --> pow you will have two boards that overlap significantly in the middle, but neither really hits the end. If you want a pow stick as you suggest, go for it and get something awesome that truly covers the pow end! 

The Lifer looks awesome.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

All this talk about the FA, how come no mention of the Landlord? Is it because of the budget, size, or is it because nobody cares for it in terms of a powder stick?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I did mention it... haha


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

jae said:


> I did mention it... haha


You did. Once. But nobody else has. Just curious as to why.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

The Prior powder line-up hasn't come up either. You won't go astray on a Khyber, Spearhead, Swallowtail, Fissile or Slasher, either.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Powder sucks.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Alonzo said:


> The Prior powder line-up hasn't come up either. You won't go astray on a Khyber, Spearhead, Swallowtail, Fissile or Slasher, either.


All awesome options as well. I am sitting on a brand new Fissile waiting for snow. I went for a Fissile over a Dupraz because I could get it custom narrowed for my little feet. I did strongly debate the Khyber as well, but I felt like it was generally more like other directional twins (such as the much-discussed Flight Attendant) and I wanted something more unique. I'm sure Jae has read MotoGP's love on the Fissile for Whistler pow, but if Jae didn't like the D1 he may not like the similar design of the Fissile. 

Fun to think about spending other people's money!


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Powder sucks.


great pictures, I just can't tell if I like those pants or not.. They are either awesome or terrible...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

basser said:


> great pictures, I just can't tell if I like those pants or not.. They are either awesome or terrible...


hehehe
:tempted:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> hehehe
> :tempted:


Yeah you need cooler pants dude.
Hahaha

I got some for ya.


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

basser said:


> great pictures, I just can't tell if I like those pants or not.. They are either awesome or terrible...


Alfred Hitchcock/Volcom collaboration of the birds


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Yeah you need cooler pants dude.
> Hahaha
> 
> I got some for ya.
> ...


Nahhh need a matching cool jacket. Got any?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

basser said:


> great pictures, I just can't tell if I like those pants or not.. They are either awesome or terrible...


Those pants are awesome. I'd wear the shit out of them, but probably wouldn't buy them. Me and outerwear that lightly colored don't get along well. I'd have them looking absolutely filthy within an hour.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Nitro pow 154 hands down best all around pow board I've ever used. Kills its on carving and floats like a dream in pow. Took it out in about 2-3ft in Utah today. 
Get one, 420 sucks in chop unless you like getting bucked around:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Nahhh need a matching cool jacket. Got any?


Only about 30 to choose from:surprise:


TT


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Alfred Hitchcock/Volcom collaboration of the birds





F1EA said:


> hehehe
> :tempted:





linvillegorge said:


> Those pants are awesome. I'd wear the shit out of them, but probably wouldn't buy them. Me and outerwear that lightly colored don't get along well. I'd have them looking absolutely filthy within an hour.


Alright boys, decision has been made... they're dope.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

basser said:


> Alright boys, decision has been made... they're dope.


hahahahha soon as I saw them I couldn't stop laughing.... so I knew I had to get em. 

There:


















Smooth-sailin'










But... case in point.......

Powder boards will let you ride that low angle deep stuff with no problem. 
Landlord has a lot of setback and taper, so like TT said somewhere before, it'll sink the rear and bring the nose up which is SUPER fun in trees. 

Other (wider, flat camber, bigger nose, etc) boards will tend to stay on top of the snow all the time.... But because of the overall shape, the LL is incredible on groomers, tress and everywhere. If I had been looking for a full pow stick when I got it, I would have definitely got 163 (instead of the 159 i'm riding there). It is very directional; so if you're used to twins, it will feel very weird. But this is good. That's the point. Same point with boards like 420.... that thing will feel super weird on groomers, but comes alive in deep snow.

Still, for wide open full powder faces I'd rather be on the D1+. And if it's 2ft or deeper, the Fish is still the #1 . But for an overall.... really good in everything, the LL is super. Better than the D1 and Fish on groomers. That's why the Flight Attendant has done so well..... it's a far less directional LL, which I can see why lots people would rather have because of that twinish more regular feel which still floats well for some sort of quiver-killer board. 

For what Jae said he wanted..... There's just too many options.... and frankly, if it's a real powder board and if you're in deep dry snow in Japan on anything reasonable..... you're going to have a blast.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

just got back from demoing NS (only demo's I've run across in my area..)rode everything (except the chairman doh!) and everything was super fly especially the swift 162 and Twenty Five 160 (did not have larger, I asked). BUT, like kenai was mentioning, they overlap the TT too much. I'm assuming the flight attendant would be along the same? this opinion would probably be vastly different if there was any pow. 

I'm alright with super directional I think.. swallow tails kinda turn me off though, are they worth it? trying to keep the board under 166.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about overlapping... at some point most boards you like will overlap somewhat.

Both Swift or 25 should be ok. I only have 2 problems with powder boards from NS in general.
1) nose camber, center rocker: means when in deep snow you have to ride the tail to lift the nose camber contact. The LL sinks the tail but because it's tapered and setback, you can still center your weight and ride normal. D1 even more so, you can even push the nose and it will not sink it. Same with the Fish or any rocker to flat boards (like Barracuda, Charlie Slasher etc)... you can ride them evenly weighted, same as you would on hardpack. So this makes them easy for riding pow. Dont have to adjust.... just ride as you normally would. The positive about the NS profile is that on hardpack, the edge feels really long so this is nice. But in nose rocker and camber boards this is made up with predictability and consistency (ie no matter where your weight is, the board has ablut the same grip).

2) Pop: same as Lib, NS have to be a bit damper to not make them extremely bouncy. Burton (and Endeavor) have insane pop and energy return. But because they are mostly camber, it doesnt buck you around. 

In any case, you'd get used to either. And if you're used to a certain flex/pop that's it, you'll find it normal. But both Fish and LL have awesome pop. LL even more.... that board is extremely snappy/energetic. I'm sure the whole family tree line is similar, and even the Custom.

But if I were you, i'd probably buy what you can demo or are used to. Maybe. lol
I'd probably just get something different for the sake of it. hahaha so I'll just talk about boards in general. And pants hehe

For pure pow I really like rocker to flat. But rocker to camber is way more versatile, so I tend to prefer going that way.

Because you're heavier than me, a bit extra width is good.... The Swift has a very wide nose; 25 is a bit more normal, sort of like FA. LL falls in the "board that can ride anything" line, a bit of a cross between 25 and Swift.

Boards like Flow Darwin, Fish, and the short fats are more like super in pow but there's some sacrifice in groomer stuff.

Then there's freeride boards like Jones, Charlie Slasher, Slash Nahual etc which will be best at deep, steep and fast but are not so fun in trees.

So there...... 
Blue pill: Fish, NS Swift, Flow Darwin, 420, Endevor Archetype, Arbor Shreddy

Red pill: LL/FA, 25, Ride Alter ego, Pick your Line, Prior Khyber/Fissile, Korua

Yellow pill: Charlie Slasher, Hovercraft, Fullbag Lifer, Dupraz 6'+

More boards fit in all up there ^ and I only mentioned somewhat popular boards, but the general idea is about there. So more or less decide on what sort of compromise you want to make. Overlap? All out pow? Steep and deep?

For all pow... just get a Fish hahaha


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Swift absolutely crushes the fish.

Had em both out on the same day last year.
2+ feet of fresh.

Fish was for sale by the end of the day.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> The Swift absolutely crushes the fish.
> 
> Had em both out on the same day last year.
> 2+ feet of fresh.
> ...


Bullshit. No it doesnt.

The only reason you were "selling" the fish is because the Siwft you got from NS as a "review" board and you were/are trying to get more boards from them to "review".


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Bullshit. No it doesnt.
> 
> The only reason you were "selling" the fish is because the Siwft you got from NS as a "review" board and you were/are trying to get more boards from them to "review".


#fanboy #amiright


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> The Swift absolutely crushes the fish.
> 
> Had em both out on the same day last year.
> 2+ feet of fresh.
> ...





F1EA said:


> Bullshit. No it doesnt.
> 
> The only reason you were "selling" the fish is because the Siwft you got from NS as a "review" board and you were/are trying to get more boards from them to "review".


A lot of this bullshit could be avoided with a simple "in my opinion". Because at the end of the day, that's all any board review or comparison is - that person's opinion.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Bullshit. No it doesnt.
> 
> The only reason you were "selling" the fish is because the Siwft you got from NS as a "review" board and you were/are trying to get more boards from them to "review".


Uh, yeah it does.
I've owned a few feesh over the years.

The Siwft is WAY better.

So in your experience, the fish is better?:dry:

Possibly, for beginners?:embarrased1:
Maybe that's why you're sensing that the fish is better?:wink:

Oh, hahaha. I can feel the steam coming out of your ears :x

Hahaha I'm just fuckin whit chya there eazy E.
Don't get your panty's in a bunch. Haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> A lot of this bullshit could be avoided with a simple "in my opinion". Because at the end of the day, that's all any board review or comparison is - that person's opinion.


Yeah but this is the land of internet cowboys.

Gotta liven it up a bit.

Don't make me post some videos to back it up.

F1EA would kill me.
Imo. Hahaha


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

In my opinion no board is better. Go read what I wrote and you'll see. I couldnt possibly care less which board is better or worse. I know which one I like better though.

But im stepping up to expert boards now. Shawn White pro model.

And by the way I fell getting on the lift last week. The super easy one at Whistler. I probably have it on video too.

But it was some skier's fault   in my opinion.


Edit: and also, I'm not posting stuff to be rude or an interwebs cowboy. I know it seems that way... maybe, and to some. But really..... I'm 99% quite possibly goofing off most of the time.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> A lot of this bullshit could be avoided with a simple "in my opinion". Because at the end of the day, that's all any board review or comparison is - that person's opinion.


Very true ^

And EVERYONE is different in the things they like, the places they ride, and the things they'd be fine compromising with.

I would never have a Fish as a 1 board quiver for example. Some people might... but I wouldnt. 25 would be way better at that. Unless you talk about Mod Fish, and then it's a more even example.

And I would definitely ride a Swift if where I rode had no mixed conditions or bumpy chops. Like that area TT rides at Cypress. It's pretty short, no alpine and the run out is like 150m to the lift. In THAT case, maybe. I'd rather ride a Swift than a Charle Slasher in there, that's for sure.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I just thought it was funny.
Sure, my opinion is the siwft crushes the stink fish.

In your opinion, the stank fish is better.

I'm curious as to how YOU came to that conclusion?

You own a fish, but how many days you got on the ole swift-a-rooney?

It's not that you think one is better than the other.

It's the "I know which one I like better"

You can't call bull shit on my statement.
Then say that you "personally"
Like the fish better.

You have NEVER ridden the Swift.
That's my only gripe.

Well, that & those gay pants.
Just those two things.
The pants more though


TT


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> I wouldn't worry about overlapping... at some point most boards you like will overlap somewhat.
> 
> Both Swift or 25 should be ok. I only have 2 problems with powder boards from NS in general.
> 1) nose camber, center rocker: means when in deep snow you have to ride the tail to lift the nose camber contact. The LL sinks the tail but because it's tapered and setback, you can still center your weight and ride normal. D1 even more so, you can even push the nose and it will not sink it. Same with the Fish or any rocker to flat boards (like Barracuda, Charlie Slasher etc)... you can ride them evenly weighted, same as you would on hardpack. So this makes them easy for riding pow. Dont have to adjust.... just ride as you normally would. The positive about the NS profile is that on hardpack, the edge feels really long so this is nice. But in nose rocker and camber boards this is made up with predictability and consistency (ie no matter where your weight is, the board has ablut the same grip).
> ...


^ Very nice



F1EA said:


> Bullshit. No it doesnt.
> 
> The only reason you were "selling" the fish is because the Siwft you got from NS as a "review" board and you were/are trying to get more boards from them to "review".


^ Even nicer. Even as one of the resident Never Summer fanboys I sometimes find the totally uncritical fawning over NS hard to stomach.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> ^ Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Even nicer. Even as one of the resident Never Summer fanboys I sometimes find the totally uncritical fawning over NS hard to stomach.


You don't come across as a NS fanboy.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

was chilling and riding with the NS rep in my area. showed me this years mid season release. it's short and fat. haha, very curious about those.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

F1EA said:


> In my opinion no board is better. Go read what I wrote and you'll see. I couldnt possibly care less which board is better or worse. I know which one I like better though.
> 
> But im stepping up to expert boards now. Shawn White pro model.
> 
> ...


Please post this video. We could always use a good chuckle. I was riding w/ someone last year who was bombing black diamonds. But we got on a two-seater lift and his backpack strap got caught on the middle post so when he tried to ski off the lift drug him around the loop when he tried to get off. His first response was a laugh and a "really? I just bombed a black diamond and I can't even ride a lift." My point is it can happen to anyone.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never tried this board, but it seems like it would/could be the ultimate powder board: wide nose, setback stance, flat camber.

https://venturesnowboards.com/products/euphoria?variant=22070424263


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

jae said:


> just got back from demoing NS (only demo's I've run across in my area..)rode everything (except the chairman doh!) and everything was super fly especially the swift 162 and Twenty Five 160 (did not have larger, I asked). BUT, like kenai was mentioning, they overlap the TT too much. I'm assuming the flight attendant would be along the same? *this opinion would probably be vastly different if there was any pow.*
> 
> I'm alright with super directional I think.. swallow tails kinda turn me off though, are they worth it? trying to keep the board under 166.


This is huge, massive, unavoidable consideration. You are looking for a powder board! That the Swift overlapped with a TT in SoCal in December is pretty amazing as that is not where the board was primarily designed to excel. As much as demos are great, I would not make any powder board decision unless I demoed the board in, you know, powder. :smile: If you make a buying decision based on how it feels on the groomer, you are seriously risking a board that either you don't love in the pow or at least a board that doesn't excel as much as you would like in the pow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I just thought it was funny.
> Sure, my opinion is the siwft crushes the stink fish.
> 
> In your opinion, the stank fish is better.
> ...


LOL
Why would you have ANY gripes? I got none. You need to chill a bit.

I tried a Swift ONCE near the end of last season. Some Boardroom demo day at cypress I believe. Mostly Lib, Gnu, NS and I think Capita. I almost missed it cause i had to do something, but ended up going for a couple hrs. I really wanted to try a Mullair, but it was out so I took a swift instead. I hadnt tried one until that demo day, so did one for a couple runs. Wanted to try a slush slasher too, but I got bored of swapping stuff and just went back to my board.
a bunch of the cool looking Jamie Lynns but I didnt know which was which so skipped it.

I think, most boards people just get used to it, so nothing matters THAT much as long a it's reasonable.

I didnt try your swift though, which is wide and I tried a regular width. Ive also tried like 5 NS and #1 they pretty much all have the same flex pattern, and #2 the normal heavy rocker ones, I REALLY dont like. 

There were also these demo days at Whis end of last season, which had almost every board in the world. But those days I only tried like 2 or 3 boards. No NS.

Oh and I almost forgot.... I didnt LOVE the Fish until i put Genesis X on it. It felt snlow to edge and a bit too wide. But the Gen X killed it. Such a big difference (to me).

And now you're just talking about pants. im out.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

phillyphan said:


> Please post this video. We could always use a good chuckle. I was riding w/ someone last year who was bombing black diamonds. But we got on a two-seater lift and his backpack strap got caught on the middle post so when he tried to ski off the lift drug him around the loop when he tried to get off. His first response was a laugh and a "really? I just bombed a black diamond and I can't even ride a lift." My point is it can happen to anyone.


Oh man. I bailed bad, and it was just this past week. Whistler was great so we did a few runs that lead to the Green chair, which is packed with beginners. We were riding the single line and seriously, when I was about to hop on, some guy had his skis pressing on my bindings so i struggled. Then I had to really push myself up to hop on and clear the guy's skis but the seat was wet and slippery so then my hand slid.... Oh man. This was in the middle of a crowded day, in the easiest lift ever, and it even had a big-ish drop from the platform so I just crahsed into that hole under the lift as the lift went over me. 

It was brutal hahahaha they stopped the lift and all. I was in a bit of pain too, but trying to act all cool about it hehehehe i'd have to look for the footage in one of the memory cards as it was my wife woth the camera.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

F1EA said:


> it was my wife woth the camera.


After all that, you mean your ex-wife.:laughat2::white flag:

I'm kidding of course.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Lol too funny. I hate the six chair lifts when it's mixed w/ skiers and boarders and packed.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Speaking of embarrassing stories, once one of my buddies was waiting for the chair to come around the lift but he was standing in it's path so it hit him and sent him into the ditch. :grin:


----------

